# Singapore law | Precious Metal Storage



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi,

I've heard that Singapore is the best place to store your physical gold / precious metals investments.
Does the Singapore Law have STRONG Provisions that the US (or western Govts) cannot confiscate / intervene on recovery of assets held there by their citizens?

Any links to legal documentation would be great.

Thanks,
Kapil


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

kapilok said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've heard that Singapore is the best place to store your physical gold / precious metals investments.
> Does the Singapore Law have STRONG Provisions that the US (or western Govts) cannot confiscate / intervene on recovery of assets held there by their citizens?
> ...


Not sure if it will help, but looking around I wa able to find this site for 
Singapore Banking Regulations. What you are looking for might be found there. If not or if still unsure, I would locate a large Singapore bank and send them an email with your inquiry.

Best Of Luck
Jet Lag


----------



## archcherub (Dec 26, 2016)

kapilok said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've heard that Singapore is the best place to store your physical gold / precious metals investments.
> Does the Singapore Law have STRONG Provisions that the US (or western Govts) cannot confiscate / intervene on recovery of assets held there by their citizens?
> ...



I think that there are security firms dealing with such safes at their international airport, it stays at the airport, on the ready to be packed and send off at any time.


----------



## momof2cute (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this info. It helped a lot in my research about where to invest.


----------

